# New cycle



## smoothee1992 (Jun 1, 2013)

My stats are 39 yrs old 6'2" 230lbs 13% bf used gear once a year for 5 years. I m thinking about 

test prop 400mg week 1-12
eq 450mg week 1-8
mast 450 week 8-12

i don't want to get much bigger at my age just want to stay hard and lean. Any suggestions for that. Am waiting for gear it's been 32 days since order.  So will start as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2013)

How often are you going to pin?

I am assuming you have ancillaries, pct, and hcg sorted or good reasoning on not having/using?


----------



## smoothee1992 (Jun 2, 2013)

Pin twice a week. Oh yea clomid and such every time.


----------

